
Newspaper says Turkey has [apple watch] audio of Saudi writer’s slaying - cascom
https://www.apnews.com/41ad79bae592483da6d20115eda2cec9
======
cascom
His phone must not have been that far away? Any thoughts on how he may have
set this up?

